# Firefox Issue



## Taeyoung Kim (Dec 2, 2015)

Please help me. I have some problem with using Firefox. After launching in a couple of minutes, then it freezes with the following messages. I tried ESR and it was same. I'm running FreeBSD 10.2 with Firefox 42.0 inside of Virtualbox 4.3.30

```
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  151 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  8 (RRGetScreenResources)
  Serial number of failed request:  34
  Current serial number in output stream:  34
```


----------

